# Black Piranha From New Member



## viperman100 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hi like the title says its the same fish different picture to see if someone can identify it, Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

looks like a p. natt to me!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

its hard to tell do you have any more pics right now i think its a rbp but im now sure.


----------



## viperman100 (Aug 17, 2003)

I will try to add another pix here but if it does not work there is a previous post with a better one.


----------



## viperman100 (Aug 17, 2003)

By the way it is definitly not rbp, the red just started to show up about 1 week ago, also it was about 2" 4months ago and has only grown 1\2" since then.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

hmmm i dont know what to tell you man sorry


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

definatley not a rbp, a good tail shot would help. It does look like a rhom though, if not a spilo


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

the top and bottom ones look like differnt fish ahh its so hard to tell any one know ? we need a pro i think.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like a spilo cf to me, could be a rhom though, hard to tell with the tail picture.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

without a good flank shot it will be tough to say.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> viperman100 Posted on Feb 17 2004, 03:08 AM
> *By the way it is definitly not rbp, the red just started to show up about 1 week ago,* also it was about 2" 4months ago and has only grown 1\2" since then.


Unfortunately the red you speak of is a common color found even on S. rhombeus juveniles and some adults. It is not limited to just one species.

Try and get a flank shot without any obstructions of view.

viperman100 I removed the other thread as it was a redundant post. We can work from this one herein.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

lil rhom to me


----------



## viperman100 (Aug 17, 2003)

this is the best I can do for now thaks to all who tried so far.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> AzNP Posted on Feb 17 2004, 06:03 AM
> lil rhom to me


 I tend to agree without a better focused photo. I have some nice dead examples of S. altispinis in photo gallery. Compare your fish to that (look at belly serrae) if it is more pron. then might be closer to that species. For now, I go with S. rhombeus.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

It is identical to the serra I purchsed from Ash that was labeled as a Peruvian High Back Rhom. I know that Frank says you can't say "High Back" as a descriptor until they grow out a bit, but that P is exactly like mine and several others I've seen on this site.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks like my 5" Rhombeus, you may compare to my pics in my gallery.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

S rhom or S spilo


----------



## viperman100 (Aug 17, 2003)

thanks to all who contributed, I guess ill just have to wait until he gets bigger to see what he really is but ill try to get you guys a better pix anyways. also are these guys supposed to grow that slow, how long do you think before i can start seeing some size on him.


----------

